# Kingdom Trails 4/28



## noreasterbackcountry (May 6, 2012)

A short write up and video from a dual sport doubleheader in the Northeast Kingdom last Saturday (4/28).  

The trails at Kingdom were in prime condition: drier than at any point I saw them last year.

http://nebackcountry.blogspot.com/2012/05/april-doubleheader-in-kingdom.html


----------



## bvibert (May 7, 2012)

Looks like an awesome doubleheader, I'm jealous!


----------



## awf170 (May 7, 2012)

Awesome!!!


----------



## noreasterbackcountry (May 7, 2012)

Thanks!  It looks like there's enough snow in Tux to still pull off a few May doubleheaders.


----------

